# Meet Easton Randall



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Mom & Baby are doing well!!!!!!

9#'s, 19.25"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

congrats bro ! hold him high ! they grow way to fast


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congradulations!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats, glad to hear all is well!!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

congrats ,good to hear alls well with the family, an they do grow up fast


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

huge CONGRATS man! - It's unbeliveable how fast they grow on ya.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Now you need the car seat mod on the brute......congrats!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats man my daughter is three now and growing up fast heres what she want now and you will be doing the same I hope.lol









Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

9lbs, wow he's already big!

Congratulations to Mom & Dad!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!!





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk instead of working


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

oldmanbrute said:


> Now you need the car seat mod on the brute......congrats!!


Ha ha!!! Then where would the snorks go? Lol

Thanks Y'all!!


----------

